# Which lense now?



## via47126 (Mar 31, 2014)

I just got me a Canon 70D and I've had the nifty fifty for a while now and my question is which lense to get next? I do mostly filming in narrative form as I film my archery hunts but take photos as well with most of them being timelapses. I'm stuck between the 70-200 f4, Rokinon 35mm cine, Rokinon 16mm cine, or an all around lens like the 24-105 L. What would you get? Thanks.


----------



## AmbientLight (Mar 31, 2014)

How about a 17-40mm L zoom lens?

This one is relatively inexpensive, provides a decent zoom range for filming and you might combine it with a 70-200 f4, giving you 17-40mm, 50mm and 70-200mm focal ranges. That's not too bad in terms of overall focal length range and avoids multiple lenses covering the same focal lengths.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 31, 2014)

Personally I'd start with the 24-105 and see where that leads. There are lots out there and the resale value after a year or so makes it basically a cheap rental.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 31, 2014)

17-55 or 15-85 (personally, I think the former is the best general purpose and lens for APS-C cameras).


----------



## Arctic Photo (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't have any experience with the 17-55 but people here always say it's a great lens. I can vouch for the 15-85 though as I have owned it myself, it's a very nice lens with a very usable range. The 17-55 is f/2.8 which should matter. Either one should make you happy though.


----------



## rohin2k (Mar 31, 2014)

If I were you, I'd first get the 18-135 STM lens that comes with the camera as a kit option to utilize the STM motor in video capabilities of this camera. If that doesn't interest you at all then you could look at 17-55 f/2.8 IS or 15-85 as others have suggested. You could also consider the 17-50 f/2.8 VC (Tamron) or a sigma counterpart. 24-105 would not be wide enough for 70D - but again that totally depends on your needs/preferences.
Cheers! 
-RM


----------



## Longexposure (Mar 31, 2014)

You should consider the sigma 18-35 f/1.8


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 6, 2014)

Here are a few lenses that I think you should consider:

*Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM* (possibly to replace the 50mm f/1.8)
STM allows smooth video focus. The 40mm is closer to normal on crop and is better optically at than the 50mm at f/2.8. It just as light weight but a bit more compact. I personally find 50mm too long on a crop body for general use. I normally opt for a 35mm or 40mm if I want to travel light. Be careful to retract it fully when you pack it away.

*Tamron SP 70-200 f/2.8 DI VC USD*: 
It has one weakness, it is not tack-sharp shooting at 200mm f/2.8, but by f/4 it sharpens up nicely. Other than that, the image quality is great.

*Canon EF 300mm f/4 L IS USM*
It is a bit pricey but for someone who is travelling in the field it offers a great combo of light-weight, excellent IQ wide open and IS. Be careful not to damage the built-in lens-shade, because it can be an expensive repair.

Samyang has just announced a 12mm f/2 so it might be worth waiting to see if it's good before deciding on going for the 16mm f/2.


----------



## dcm (Apr 7, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> Here are a few lenses that I think you should consider:
> 
> ...
> 
> Samyang has just announced a 12mm f/2 so it might be worth waiting to see if it's good before deciding on going for the 16mm f/2.



The Samyang 12mm f/2 is only for mirrorless (EF-M) so it won't work with the 70D,
http://www.syopt.com/en/camera/photo-lenses-12mm-F2.0-NCS-CS.php 

There is a Samyang 10mm f/2.8 for APS-C dSLRs if you want to go wider than 16mm,
http://www.syopt.com/en/camera/photo-lenses-10mm-F2.8-ED-AS-NCS-CS.php


----------



## Zv (Apr 7, 2014)

The 17-55 is my recommendation for all purpose zoom lens for the 70D, the constant f/2.8 max aperture and image stabilization make it very versatile. If you're looking to add another prime the 35mm f/2 IS might be ideal for your video needs as it's small and lightweight, perfect if you're walking about through the woods. 

I haven't used the Sigma 18-35mm. Sounds like a cool lens for stills, not sure if videographers would make much use of it. Since you need something that is good for both the 17-55 might be the only lens you need. Couple it to the Canon 10-22mm if you need wide angle and you're set.


----------



## tomscott (Apr 7, 2014)

17-55mm is certainly the best standard EF-s lens. Ive had mine for 4 years, I've moved to FF but kept hold of it as it was so good and hoping canon brings out a new APC camera to attach it to to replace the 40D I still have.


----------



## Zv (Apr 7, 2014)

tomscott said:


> 17-55mm is certainly the best standard EF-s lens. Ive had mine for 4 years, I've moved to FF but kept hold of it as it was so good and hoping canon brings out a new APC camera to attach it to to *replace the 40D* I still have.



Wouldn't that have been the 70D then?? ???


----------



## TeT (Apr 7, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> 17-55 or 15-85 (personally, I think the former is the best general purpose and lens for APS-C cameras).



Skip the 17 55 & get the 17 85 for cheap or the 15 85 for a bit more (15 -85 is better IQ). You will appreciate the range on the back end and the size weight difference and since you are mostly outdoors the fixed 2.8 wont be needed.

Outdoors manual focus video; you would probably enjoy the benefits of the wide focal range of a super zoom.


----------



## dick ranez (Apr 7, 2014)

Since you're primarily shooting hunts outdoors, consider the 55-250stm lens. Low motor noise, good range and
cheap with decent image quality. The 18-135 is another, but in my view, a more limited option, for your environment. If you find out that the 70-200 range is where you do most of your shooting, then consider the
L glass for the image quality.


----------



## Dick (Apr 7, 2014)

8-15L ... Why not?

 It's my latest addition to my set and I love it. I wonder how long it takes to finally get a decent shot.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Which lens now? *

I know what a lens is...not sure about a lense though....


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm not going to be much help on this one... but I have the 24-105L and I use it for video. Especially hand held, the IS helps a bunch, and it is light, so the 70-200 is going to be too heavy...


----------



## jdramirez (Apr 8, 2014)

Why not the 18-135 stm? Take advantage of both the dual pixel functionality, the touch screen, and the STM lens.


----------



## rowlandw (Apr 8, 2014)

I'd start with a lens, not a lense. Sorry - one of my pet peeves, and you have a lot of company in this spelling.


----------



## AmbientLight (Apr 8, 2014)

Google translate automatic language recognition tells me that lense is a Norwegian word. I didn't find this word for any other language I suspected of being similar.

I wonder how many Norwegians we have on this forum?


----------



## K13X5C (Apr 8, 2014)

What the...??!! The Spelling Police !? This is so disappointing, you know exactly what he meant.


----------



## Zv (Apr 8, 2014)

Isn't lense the British spelling for lens? It could be the old spelling of it and now it's standardized to lens but I swear I've seen it with an e at the end a few times. 

I'm from the UK but I've been in Japan so long where they use American English I have forgotten! Sorry. 

Edit - on a side note my number of posts reminds me of a much loved EF-S wide angle LENS! Back on topic boom!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 8, 2014)

Zv said:


> Isn't lense the British spelling for lens? It could be the old spelling of it and now it's standardized to lens but I swear I've seen it with an e at the end a few times.
> 
> I'm from the UK but I've been in Japan so long where they use American English I have forgotten! Sorry.



I wouldn't be surprised. M-W redirects "lense" to "lens", and a post dated 2002 cites the OED as using "lens" exclusively. I for one don't plan to lose any sleep over it, I'd rather see less apostrophe abuse. :-\

Jim


----------



## Emil (Apr 8, 2014)

AmbientLight said:


> Google translate automatic language recognition tells me that lense is a Norwegian word. I didn't find this word for any other language I suspected of being similar.
> 
> I wonder how many Norwegians we have on this forum?



The norwegian word for lens is "linse", although the word "objektiv" is acctually more commonly used when refering to a photographic lens. "Lense"(with the second "e" also being pronounced), is a verb meaning "to empty something of water".

When it comes to the lens vs lense discussion I did some searching, and it seems that "lense" is acctually listed as an alternative spelling in some dictionaries. It seems however that lens is regarded as the only correct spelling by most native english speakers.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Apr 10, 2014)

dcm said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few lenses that I think you should consider:
> ...



Apologies, didn't pick up on the EF-M.


----------

